
Show HN: High performance room-based chat server example built with Oat++ - lganzzzo
https://github.com/oatpp/example-websocket/tree/master/async-server-rooms
======
provlem
This looks awesome! Do you have any benchmark though?

~~~
lganzzzo
Thank you!

There is the benchmark of an echo server built with oatpp
([https://oatpp.io/benchmark/websocket/5-million/](https://oatpp.io/benchmark/websocket/5-million/)).

But this room-chat server in particular I didn't test.

I think that even if its 10 times less productive compared to benchmark it is
still a pretty good result.

------
easytiger
oat++ looks great. Not run into it before. Can't wait to have a play

~~~
lganzzzo
Thanks!

Any feedback would be appreciated!

